# Stinkin' Thinkin'!



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Or, scattered thoughts = scattered shots!

Was a bit distracted when I started shooting. Lots going through my mind and I started thinking too much about my anchor, release, etc. Started off spraying shots across the top of the target. Took a minute to regroup. A few deep breaths, cleared my head and let autopilot take over. Managed to put most of the next 12 right through the middle! One or two went into that little group right at the top edge of the target. I can't do that every day, but super happy when I can pull off a group like that!


----------



## Island made (Aug 14, 2019)

Buddy, that is some fine shooting!


----------



## Adam2 (Nov 14, 2019)

StringSlap said:


> Or, scattered thoughts = scattered shots!
> 
> Was a bit distracted when I started shooting. Lots going through my mind and I started thinking too much about my anchor, release, etc. Started off spraying shots across the top of the target. Took a minute to regroup. A few deep breaths, cleared my head and let autopilot take over. Managed to put most of the next 12 right through the middle! One or two went into that little group right at the top edge of the target. I can't do that every day, but super happy when I can pull off a group like that!
> 
> ...


Sounds like a good little shooting session

Sent from my SM-G965W using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice !


----------



## Palmettoflyer (Nov 15, 2019)

Nice Steve, great shooting and fun when it comes together.


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

That is awesome grouping right in the center! I know what you mean I live for those calm autopilot days when piano just goes right where it's supposed to.

Looks like you got it pretty well down.

Cheers


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice shootn Steve!


----------



## Hoss (Jun 3, 2014)

Good shooting, how far away from the target were you standing?

Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


----------



## Got Bands (May 12, 2016)

thats a pretty good group....nice shooting


----------



## StringSlap (Mar 2, 2019)

Hoss said:


> Good shooting, how far away from the target were you standing?
> 
> Sent from my SM-T380 using Tapatalk


My indoor range is only 22'. One day I'll shoot a group like that at 10 meters!


----------



## 31610 (Aug 20, 2017)

nice shots


----------



## bingo (Oct 25, 2019)

Good shooting 

Sent from my Amazon Tate using Tapatalk


----------



## SLINGDUDE (Aug 15, 2018)

Nice shooting!


----------



## Hermit (Feb 7, 2014)

Nice shooting! Some days I can hit cans and spinners all day long. Other days I can't hit crap. Most important is having fun!

Rich


----------

